# Solid nodules on US??



## HashiMess (May 14, 2011)

Hi gang!
I am new here, and am about to see my endo for clarification about my ultrasound this last week. I have had thyroid issues since my first child 6 years ago and was diagnosed with Hashi's in June of 2009. Since kids, I am just not right! My WBCs are very often elevated, I have random times of protein in my urine, frequent mild elevations in my temp (99.5-100.5), as well as added diagnoses of PCOS and Raynaud's. My 2 sisters and mother all have hypo, and at least one has Hashi's. My half-brother had thyroid cancer that led to removal and radiation. I am currently on 112mcg synthroid daily and my lab values are "normal" although us Hashi's know this means s***.

So about this ultrasound, I am looking for any opinions based on experience. Here's how it reads:

"right lobe 4.3x1.6x1.4cm, left 3.8x1.1x1.3 cm. The gland is somewhat heterogenous. Circumscribed solid, nearly isoechoic, nodule deep left lobe is 1.0x0.6cm. Right lobe nodule 8x6mm that could be posterior thyroid or potentially parathyroid in origin.
Please correlate with parathyroid and calcium values to exclude adenoma. Follow up ultrasound in 6 months."

How does this sound to you?My calcium, serum was 9.3 in a range of 8.7-10.2 but my parathyroid values have not yet been checked. My WBC count is high, specifically the absolute monocytes. And my c-reactive protein has been elevated for years, currently 6.5. I get pitting edema in both legs/ankles which is weird and from time to time have swollen lymph nodes in my neck and armpits that don't necessarily correlate with illness. Am I being too nutty, or should I be worried?

I so appreciate any opinions offered up! You know, us crazies have to stick together because otherwise we'd be left to suffer our medical system alone. Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HashiMess said:


> Hi gang!
> I am new here, and am about to see my endo for clarification about my ultrasound this last week. I have had thyroid issues since my first child 6 years ago and was diagnosed with Hashi's in June of 2009. Since kids, I am just not right! My WBCs are very often elevated, I have random times of protein in my urine, frequent mild elevations in my temp (99.5-100.5), as well as added diagnoses of PCOS and Raynaud's. My 2 sisters and mother all have hypo, and at least one has Hashi's. My half-brother had thyroid cancer that led to removal and radiation. I am currently on 112mcg synthroid daily and my lab values are "normal" although us Hashi's know this means s***.
> 
> So about this ultrasound, I am looking for any opinions based on experience. Here's how it reads:
> ...


Hi there and









I sure hope the doctor sets you up for FNA (fine needle aspiration) as anytime we hear the word solid, cancer has to be considered. Combine that with the swollen clavicle/neck lymph nodes, it is quite suspicious!

Please read this in it's entirety.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/test.html

Once again, it does suggest that cancer needs to be considered. I pray not but it is better to fine out than not.

You have a very full plate with autoimmune. I am sorry for this but all of us here will rally 'round and hopefully be of some help to you and make this a good place for you to be.


----------



## HashiMess (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Andros!
I am going in next Tuesday for an endo appt and hopefully FNA. The ultrasound was ordered by the PA I see, and now that she has seen the results she won't go any further without the specialist. Can I just say, I HATE endos!! Most doctors, really, but I have lost my faith in the medical system. I'm a physical therapist and so know more than the average Joe, and I find that my more specific questions and concerns only irritate their supreme opinions. Ugh. It is just the unfortunate reality that we have to be our own best advocates and "doctors" when it comes to investigating the reasons we feel anything other than normal. But so be it. I'm doing my best to put all of my quirky symptoms into a picture that makes sense. Hopefully this FNA will go well. At this point, I'd pay to have my thyroid taken out! Maybe I'll pose that question to the members...good to leave it in, or better to just get past the inevitable?!!

Ah well, I appreciate the link and advice. If you know of any great doc references in the CO region, please let me know!


----------

